# Gov't Mule!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to thank Mr. Cheezyryder for showing me the way. I have never heard of these guys before! I watched and listened to this song very carefully most of the night at work(my boss is on vacation) and there are so many amazing licks that you could make your own. This is such a fusion of so many fabulous styles of music all rolled into one band. So many seriously talented musicians. This puts a different spin on music as I knew it!

[video=youtube;IXJK00r6a-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXJK00r6a-s[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Great song. I've been working on that one on and off for quite some time. Great catalogue of songs as well. Enjoy the discovery. The rabbit hole is deep.....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great band, and Haynes is incredible.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Great song. I've been working on that one on and off for quite some time. Great catalogue of songs as well. Enjoy the discovery. The rabbit hole is deep.....


You got that right! Search Warren Haynes and Derek Trucks and see what cool little alleyways await!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Better than the original and the original is almost impossible to better

[video=youtube;yS-Wz8SH8Nw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS-Wz8SH8Nw[/video]


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kinda blows holes through today's popular music, don't it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not much popular "music" out there today.

There, an old fart has spoken 

And I have to counter with this, as good as Haynes is, there can be only one  Bill Ward is worth the price of admission all by himself.

[video=youtube;jtnC28jAA9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtnC28jAA9k[/video]



Swervin55 said:


> Kinda blows holes through today's popular music, don't it?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have to agree. i love warren haynes/gov't mule, he's one of my top 2 fav players. but sabbath is the bedrock of heavy metal. without sabbath, there would be no monster magnet, no corrosion of conformity, no pantera, mustache, and tons of others. without warren haynes, the world would be short some really great music. but i don't know that he will inspire generations of kids to play guitar, like tony has.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still like Warren's version better, despite how badass Bill Ward's drumming is and how historically significant Sabbath is and how innovative and good Tony is. Just me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I Government Mule is a good band, but I'll also take the Sabbath version of that song.

Haynes is great, but it's easier to be tall when you stand on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Warren Haynes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Haynes#Dickey_Betts_Band_and_The_Allman_Brothers_Band


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I love The Mule ,almost two different bands...the original trio with Woody,and then after Woody passed the band with full time keyboards .

Warren even makes U2 sound good .

[video=youtube;KZ4HBU5nPxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ4HBU5nPxE[/video]

The Deepest End is a great dvd


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I Government Mule is a good band, but I'll also take the Sabbath version of that song.
> 
> Haynes is great, but it's easier to be tall when you stand on the shoulders of giants.


Yes me too~ I am an Ozzy lover but I do like the Mules version as well!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I Government Mule is a good band, but I'll also take the Sabbath version of that song.
> 
> Haynes is great, but it's easier to be tall when you stand on the shoulders of giants.


You're talking the Allman Bros, right.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Try the Sco-Mule album if you want something different. Its Gov't Mule with John Scofield.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> Try the Sco-Mule album if you want something different. Its Gov't Mule with John Scofield.


Thanks for the suggestion! I just finished watching some of the Sco-Mule videos. Very enjoyable!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

For those that have hesitation about jazz (or any other style), here are two pillars of their respective fields playing what is a true fusion of musical influences.



NGroeneveld said:


> Try the Sco-Mule album if you want something different. Its Gov't Mule with John Scofield.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> For those that have hesitation about jazz (or any other style), here are two pillars of their respective fields playing what is a true fusion of musical influences.


And congrats on your 1000th post.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

i rember seeing mule + big sugar at the town pump back in the day, 
a transcendental experience 

live show from '96 here:
https://archive.org/details/GovtMule-HumptysCafeTahoeCityCA14-AUG-1996


----------

